
‘There are going to be lots of dead unicorns’ - boh
https://next.ft.com/content/9312e100-f71c-11e5-803c-d27c7117d132
======
onion2k
There won't be, at least not in the short or medium term. The fact is all
these unicorn companies have a great deal of value in terms of goodwill,
staff, patents, market share and userbase, and that value isn't going away
even if the company is struggling to find a working business model. None of
them will die - if they can't raise working capital they'll get bought.

~~~
pink_dinner
I disagree. They won't get bought because VC will stay away from these
companies.

the dot.com bust in ~2000 had lots of dead unicorns. Web van is a good
example. It can and will happen again.

~~~
onion2k
In the dot.com bubble the market for providing services online vanished, not
just the companies. In the case of a lot of the headline collapses there still
isn't anyone providing the service they tried to offer. It was too early for
most businesses to make anything very useful.

That isn't the case now. These unicorns have proven there's demand , they just
haven't figured out a way to monetize it.

